# Himmelsschrift



## alchemist (4. September 2004)

Hallo Forum,

ich brauche einen Effekt, der aussieht, wie eine per Flugzeug gemachte Schrift am Himmel.

Kennt jemand von euch ein Photoshop-Tutorial in dieser Art?

Danke, alchemist


----------



## Leugim (5. September 2004)

Kam man das nicht eventuell mit speziellen Brushes mit der Maus zeichnen (oder Tablett, versteht sich)?
Probier hier mal die Links durch....

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials128668.html

Ich mag persoenlich timo2000 sehr...


----------



## Dark_Fighter (5. September 2004)

Ich würde es vielleicht einmal mit dem Verwischeffekt versuchen.


----------



## Ultraflip (5. September 2004)

Ich hab auch ein wenig geschaut ...

Ich hab einfach mit weißer MS Comic Sans MS Schrift auf einen blauen Farbverlauf geschrieben ...

Als nächstes hab ich beim Pinsel-Werkzeug "Schwammig" eingestellt  und die Pixelzahl runtergedreht ... 

Danach einfach in Kreisen die Schrift nachfahren ...

mit dem Reperaturpinsel kann man dann noch ein wenig nacharbeiten ...

Wenn Du dir ein wenig mehr Mühe als Ich gibst (3 Minuten), sieht das ganze auch gut aus )

MfG
Ultraflip


----------

